
Make Chrome 69 Great Again - 0xsven
https://medium.com/@endzeit/make-chrome-great-again-52e3f14a5c2d
======
lainproliant
I've used this most recent Chrome privacy failure as an excuse to give myself
the chance to finally learn Firefox's built-in dev tools and wean myself off
of Chrome entirely.

